# Adding another LNB to my Dish



## Fred Hug (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm trying to add another LNB to my dish to get additional channels. I have cable going from each LNB to a DPP33, ports 1 and 2, I have a single cable out of the DPP33, going into a second DPP33 where I'm attempting to split the signal in order to feed my Two VIP222 receivers. At the receivers I have a Triplexor 1 cable in 2 out going to Sat 1 input and Sat 2 input. I most be doing something wrong because when I go to check switch on the receiver it is only picking up the LNB going port 1 on the DPP33. Help!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Get rid of the second dpp33.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You only need ONE DPP33 to handle both receivers. 

There is NO facility on the DPP33 to do cascading switches unlike the DPP44 switch.


----------



## Fred Hug (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I can get rid of the second DPP33, but now how should I split the single cable from the 1st DPP33, to get a feed to both VIP 222,s


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You only need 1 cable to each VIP 222 with the triplexor or DPP Sepearator. You don't SPLIT it AT ALL - in fact, you need to have a cable going from EACH VIP222 TO the DPP33. All the cables from your LNBs also need to go to this same DPP33. Think of it as being the "hub" of your satellite distribution system.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Fred Hug said:


> I'm trying to add another LNB to my dish to get additional channels. I have cable going from each LNB to a DPP33, ports 1 and 2, I have a single cable out of the DPP33, going into a second DPP33 where I'm attempting to split the signal in order to feed my Two VIP222 receivers. At the receivers I have a Triplexor 1 cable in 2 out going to Sat 1 input and Sat 2 input. I most be doing something wrong because when I go to check switch on the receiver it is only picking up the LNB going port 1 on the DPP33. Help!


What do you have for a dish?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

why you need second dish ? perhaps for separate feeding of two 222 ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Fred Hug said:


> Thanks for the input. I can get rid of the second DPP33, but now how should I split the single cable from the 1st DPP33, to get a feed to both VIP 222,s


You don't. What you need to do is run a second cable to the first DPP33 switch. What this will result in is 1 RG6 going from 1 VIP222 to the DPP33, a second cable for the second VIP222 to the DPP33. All your satellite LNBs (and these need to be DishPro Singles or Duals - no DPP LNBs) also need to feed the DPP33 on the LNB side.

If you have DPP LNBs, the DPP33 switches aren't needed at all. Simply pull the cables from the 2 VIPs directly to the LNB


----------



## Fred Hug (Oct 20, 2017)

Well thanks for all the help. So I need to run a second cable from the DPP-33 to the second VIP 222. just so I totally understand; I will have coax running from each LNB to the DPP-33 Dish side ports 1 and 2, then run coax from the receiver side ports 1 and 2 to each vip222.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

True - assuming all LNBs are DISHPRO and not DISHPRO PLUS. If you would state what you have for Dishes / LNBs , we could give you a definitive answer.


----------



## Fred Hug (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes the LNB's are legacy Dishpro and the Dish itself is a custom made 3.3 meter in diameter.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Fred Hug said:


> legacy Dishpro


oh man ! I's like a carburettor with diesel engine !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Fred Hug said:


> the Dish itself is a custom made 3.3 meter in diameter


interesting; where are you live ? ...
3.3m is pretty big and should be prime-focus type; also if you have 2-3 LNBF, you will have hard time to find sweet spot for them and make custom LNBF older(s)... 
if you could post pictures of it


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Fred Hug said:


> Yes the LNB's are legacy Dishpro and the Dish itself is a custom made 3.3 meter in diameter.


Are they Legacy or are they Dishpro ? There IS a difference. Legacy could be used with the old original receivers (and even the new ones if you have the correct switches). DishPro band-stacks the 2 polarities. I'm assuming you are meaning DishPro LNBs - Dishpro Single or Dual that see ONE slot (119 or 110 as examples).


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

scooper said:


> Are they Legacy or are they Dishpro ? There IS a difference. Legacy could be used with the old original receivers (and even the new ones if you have the correct switches). DishPro band-stacks the 2 polarities. I'm assuming you are meaning DishPro LNBs - Dishpro Single or Dual that see ONE slot (119 or 110 as examples).


They could easily be LEGACY with a 3.3 meter custom made dish. That's a 10.8ft. dish with strong probability of far outside normal DISH reception areas.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RBA said:


> They could easily be LEGACY with a 3.3 meter custom made dish. That's a 10.8ft. dish with strong probability of far outside normal DISH reception areas.


Good call. If one is within the service area of DISH one doesn't need such a monster. Hawaii and Alaska may need some special work but then there may be footprint issues where signal is simply not available.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Even Ak and HI don't need 11 foot dishes. (well maybe some of the REALLY remote AK areas). I'm guessing someone in Latin America / the Caribean is looking for service. Or Maybe some Canadian ?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Fred Hug said:


> I'm trying to add another LNB to my dish to get additional channels. I have cable going from each LNB to a DPP33, ports 1 and 2, I have a single cable out of the DPP33, going into a second DPP33 where I'm attempting to split the signal in order to feed my Two VIP222 receivers. At the receivers I have a Triplexor 1 cable in 2 out going to Sat 1 input and Sat 2 input. I most be doing something wrong because when I go to check switch on the receiver it is only picking up the LNB going port 1 on the DPP33. Help!


If this is a Legacy system would the check switch only responding to port 1 be a correct response? Legacy is voltage switching so it would see only 1 polarity from a DP receiver.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No - he had cascading DPP33's with a single cable between them. Not a supported configuration.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RBA said:


> If this is a Legacy system would the check switch only responding to port 1 be a correct response? Legacy is voltage switching so it would see only 1 polarity from a DP receiver.


only if you set incorrect signaling, 
many (perhaps all) STB still support legacy equipment


----------



## Fred Hug (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for your help. I ran another cable from the 2nd LNB to a single DPP 33 switch and then cable to each receiver. Works fine, now I'm able to get all channels and yes extremely remote area made the previous owner go with the custom dish.


----------

